# Black parts in my bowel movements?



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Since i went to hospital two weeks ago i started to do more 'normal' bowel movements and thought my body was getting back to normal again, normal for me is going 1-3 times i day or every second day. Usualy easy enough to pass and a medium brown in colour, no worries.Lately though ive been passng alot of mucus, its like phelm and abolsutly horrible! I sometimes got this when i got constipated around my period. I havent yet had a case of diaherah again. Although ive been checking my stools and ive noticed that i often get black streaks through them, which have never appeared before. My stomach seems to be bloated all the time and swollen feeling like an obstruction. Im going to get a smear tests done next week, because i have constant period pains and heavier bleeding than normal for me. Ive had my periods 8 years now. always been the same, never had any problems atal.Ive had the same problems with my bowels since i was younger, i was told when i was younger i would get constipated occasionaly, as i grew up i found i got constipated when my period was due, i was stressed or ate to much junk food. My diet is healthy, i eat well. Ive went down the route of cutting things out for 'trigger' foods, but i can eat everything in moderation really. I can drink alchol aswell which i kno many ibs sufferers cant do. I also for the last year or so have had pain during and after sex, its like a deep pain, and i feel i constantly need to urinate, it burns and i get period cramp feelins aswel, and sometimes i get this when i open my bowels. Ive have numerous swobs and urinate samples sent away to be tested for stis and water infections, but all have been clear and fine. According to my doctor alot of my symptoms with my constant headaches, fatigue, lack of energy, period problems, period pains and also terrible lower back pains arent conected with my ibs, and i may have another problem with is giving my problems with my bowels, however little is being done to find out. I hate the nhs! I ended up in hospital because my doctor though i have appendicits.Which i apparenlty dont, all that got done though was an x-ray of my tummy and a thing up my back passage to see if i have inflmation in my bowels. Even though the dr i first saw wanted me to go and see if i have inflmation in my small intestine as he didnt think it was my bowel. I used to eat well, now im always hungry feeling cos as soon as i eat im full up, feels like i cant physically eat anymore. I love eating though and always liked good food.Does anyone know what this black parts in my stool could be? My dr also thought i had anemia, cos the tiredness etc, im usualy bubbly full of energy and i feel physically drained. emotionally i am happy. I usually enjoy my life. I dont have anemia though. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you tend to constipation the stool can be inside long enough to work up to a very dark brown.Some foods can show up as black in the stools.If you take medications with bismuth (like pepto bismol) that can make parts of the stool black.Especially if you actually are anemic (did they test for that?) and the black is "black and tarry looking" you need to have the upper part of the GI tract evaluated as blood is one reason to see black in the stool, but that bleeding will be from the upper part of the GI tract.


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Im not constipated just now, going regularly. But my stools are very light brown, with the black through it and smelly. I eat alot of veg, fruits and fresh foods. Dont eat much processed foods. And my diet is high in fibre, minerals and viatmins my dr said i have a very good diet. Generally ive ate the same foods since i can remember, very boring diet really but i enjoy to keep healthy. Ive noticed my bowel movements are smaller now, thin pencils, sometimes flat shaped. I get pain generally directed towards my right side, reproducive organ area like just really bad period pains, all the time though. Really sore lower back on the right side and it travels into the top of my thigh. Never been this sore before its gotten worse in the last week and seems to get more sore everday. I get the same period pains when i open my bowels. My blood tests for anemia came back negative, i also had a tst for diabetes and my blood sugars are good. I constantly feel faint and sick, sore and tired. I think im going to go back to the drs until they listen, the nhs system up here isnt the best and im 60 miles from the nearest hospital. ive been getting alot of mucus lately too, which as i said isnt totally new, but usualy i would get it only if i was very constipated for 3 days or more, then when i had a bowel movement that cleared up. My stomach is sore alot, this used to go away if i had a bowel movement but its constant, and in a diffrent place. My chest is also tight and sore and im having alot of trouble swolling my food.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiHave you got piles?CheersIan


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Nope i dont. It would be bright red blood if there was piles..wen i was at the hospital they checked for this becos i was having bright red blood in my stools.


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Just went to my doctor. Told him the pain im expriencing in my pelvic area, back and legs and how my bowel movements are still kinda erractic, sex is sore etc. I told him as he knows ive tried multiple diff diets, with no trigger foods really found. I get constipated if i dont eat healthy but who wouldnt? And that if i wanted i could prob saftley drink large amounts of alcohol without getting much more than a headache the next day. He said that someone with ibs that has controled my life for the last 6 weeks cudnt do this. He thinks i deffo have endometriosis but i need a scope done and am seeing a gyno. He said that endometriosis can sometimes cause ibs like symptoms in some people, and once the endometriosis is sorted out the ibs symptoms are controled. Im going to take three packs of my pill together and have less periods a year so attacks are less.My aunty has this too, i didnt find this out until today. At last a doctor who has listened and not put my period cramps and back aches down to ibs!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Black in stools doesn't come from highly processed foods.http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/otherdisease...stoolcolors.htmGreens like spinach with a lot of iron and blueberries are common causes of black in stools.It isn't just something like oreos or black licorice that are really darkly colored.


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

The dr said that the blood, fever..and everything i was in hospital for pretty much will all be caused by the endo as the cells may be in my bowels and they shed just like the cells do when you have a period, so that will be teh cause of the blood. Thank goodness this is getitng sorted now!


----------

